# Palmer Bottle



## casmalia (Oct 19, 2014)

Pick this bottle up from a friend today who claims it's 100 hundred years old. I will trust the forum to let me know, anyhow I like the green color. The bottle is not round but more of a oblong shape.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 19, 2014)

There about sounds correct, give or take, a little malformed isn't uncommon.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 20, 2014)

We, my wife and I, have a rather large grouping of these (Palmer's Perfume) as we live near mining areas and the "Ladies of the Night", prostitutes, used quite a bit of perfume and PALMER'S always seemed to be a favorite. Numerous variants pop up in dumps adjacent to mining areas. This type, the oval shape, are found frequently as are other styles. They are NOT malformed. They are most often found in various shades of darkish green, Emerald or Blue-Green, those in other colors or colorless are less common. Solon Palmer had quite a favorable reputation in mining areas. As far as age, it is indeed 100+ years old, perhaps (only perhaps), a little less. Nice bottle worth $25 - $30 if undamaged, all the variants make an attractive collection in a bright window. I'm sure a web search for Solon Palmer will reveal considerable information.       Jim


----------



## casmalia (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 23, 2014)

The big question is - is there two vertical seams on the top glass finish??????  If there is it is a machine made bottle.  Are there two mold seams on the main body of the bottle,k if there are it was blown in a mold.  Is there a company identity on the bottom?  Or a pontil mark?   We really need to see or know what you have by some descrtipton.  RED Matthews


----------



## casmalia (Oct 25, 2014)

No vertical seams on the top glass and yes two mold seams on the main body of the bottle. And on the bottom their is a 2.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 25, 2014)

Your bottle has a tooled neck and lip, which was formed by a lipping tool while the glass was hot, and the bottle was held by a snapcase device, which took the place of the older punty rod method, which would have left a pontil scar on the bottom of your bottle, and it is more than likely 100+ years old...........Andy


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 4, 2014)

Th That all sounds great  The out of round can sometimes come from the side walls being formed on a marving table.  I think it is interesting.  RED Matthews


----------

